# ferry tonight



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone one going out on the 21.15 DFDS ferry to Calais tonight

joe


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Not us but I wish we were.
I'd love a little sun on my skin just now.  

Have a safe and enjoyable journey and holiday.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you Gillian. We'll try and get some sun for you, we've got 4 weeks to do it :lol: We're visiting Penguin & Mrs W middle of this week on our way South and hoping to spend a couple of weeks on the Med or may even go into Spain. Haven't decided yet.

Joe


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Have fun guys we go out in about 8 days


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

kev will look out for you where are you heading

joe


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Off to the alps

Round Bourge area


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Skiing then

joe


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly the weather forecast for this area for the next 10 days is not the best;

http://france.meteofrance.com/france/meteo?PREVISIONS_PORTLET.path=previsionsville/470370

but don't believe everything that it says as it is raining at the moment....... and only 4.5C......

I hope that Joe and Denise have a good journey down, there was a warning yesterday of snow in the Dordogne over the next day or two - such things do happen.....

Dave


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes skiing
can't wait


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Dave - hope the forecast is right and only snows for a couple of days 'cos we'll be there in 3.5 :lol: :lol: :lol: Gotta be better than England though.

Have got the winter tyres on though.

Joe


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

we had 6" of snow last night but melting quick here


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Didn't have any snow, now 9 to 10 degrees and beautiful sunny day

joe


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

melting fast and sunny here


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Have a safe journey Joe & Denise. See you Wednesday!


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Have a good trip - you may be checked in or loaded by my son Dan. He's the ginger one. Tell him his Mum told you to look out for him! lol


----------

